

Can We Change the Web’s Culture of Nastiness? - asnyder
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/14/can-we-change-the-webs-culture-of-nastiness/

======
jamesbritt
If we can sort this one out we can also figure out what to do about road rage
and offensive driver behavior.

In both cases there's something that makes people forget they are not the only
thinking, feeling, I-make-the-occasional-fuck-up person on the planet.

